# E36 Fog Light Removal



## Admiral-Awesome (Aug 2, 2007)

I just replaced my passenger side fog light bulb and could not find any clean cut DIY on the process on the forums, despite it being a rather common question. BimmerDIY was also down, so I decided to figure it out myself. This is a step-by-step DIY on removing the housing (with pictures).

1. Find something that will fit through the hole in the grill next to the fog light housing. Most people use a screwdriver, I used a similar tool with a blunt flat edge which is less likely to slip off. This was found in the toolbox mounted on the trunk.










2. Pop your hood (surely you can do this, if not, maybe you should reconsider doing any DIY).

3. You will be looking down towards the fog light housing. My particular light housing was on the passenger side.










4. You should be able to recognize the Fog Light Housing, it is shown here. Look to the inside (relative to the vehicle) of the Assembly for a small black release clip.



















5. Once you familiarize yourself with the location of the release clip, find the hole next to the fog light assembly on the front of your car. It will should look something like this:










6. Stand back up and look back down on the fog light assembly and push your screwdriver/tool through the hole until you see it come though. Guide it to the clip and give it a firm, steady push. It isn't meant to release easily, but it is plastic so don't be too forceful. Keep your leg or your free hand in front of the fog light, so it doesn't fall out onto the ground. If you're not comfortable doing this, I suggest you lay something soft down.










There you go, you have successfully removed the fog light housing from your E36! :thumbup:


----------



## NYe36er (Sep 12, 2005)

so its just held in by that one clip? no bolts or anything?


----------



## Admiral-Awesome (Aug 2, 2007)

Just the clip and the wiring clip, yes. I don't think there is a problem with it going anywhere, though.


----------



## TwomSixer (Dec 18, 2007)

Trying to replace both my bulbs. Problem though. Ive got a '95 325is. The front looks different than yours and every other DIY description Ive found. Doesnt seem to be a brake duct on the front. There's the grill that looks similar to yours but the grill ends at the fog light on both sides. There's a duct beside each side of the grill but it's short and just leads to the otherside of the wheel well, no clips or anything.


----------



## dopple (Mar 30, 2005)

Very nice write up, I thank you very much.


----------



## abrewer48 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Fog Light replacement*

Thanks, this was very helpful.


----------



## The White Fox (May 30, 2008)

That was extremely helpful! I read your post, walked out to the garage, looked down at the inside engine bay, grabbed a small screwdriver, put it into the opening near the grill, pushed towards the rear of the car, popped both out, walked back inside to write this - all within 5 minutes!!! I did what the manual says to do as best as I could and gave up after 5 - 10 minutes (fear of causing damage), but with your visual and your wording, I clearly understood how it needed to be done - it truly is very simple. Thanks again


----------



## JBrock (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## seanpriddy (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you, sir! This tutorial worked perfectly for me today.


----------



## wordplay (May 6, 2009)

*E36 Fog Light - closeup of the release lever to remove fog light unit*

I though it might be helpful to see a picture of the fog light bracket so you can see the release lever clearly. I ordered a new fog light from the dealer. It included the light, the bulb and the mounting frame for the light. This is a closeup of the bracket with the release lever shown. Pushing straight in toward the engine compartment with a screwdriver causes the other end of the lever to pop the fog light unit out.


----------

